

Show HN: Semiconductors for beginners - kumarski
http://www.semismatter.com/

======
kumarski
Dang, hope it was okay listing this as a Show HN.

Maybe it fits more into a category of its own as a good reference. In any
case, let me know/ not trying to step on toes.

